# Evanix AR6 shrouded



## JaVaSi

Hi guys !
This is my first post here and I`m trying get general information about the Evanix AR6 shrouded.
I bought this rifle this week at pyramydair and it ready arrived as described. (.22)

First over all, I would like to know if that rifle can compete directly with the AIRFORCE CONDOR in power and accuracy.
Second one, Can I get a tuning on this rifle ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## zzyzx

From those I know who have shot both, stay with the Evanix. Multi shot capability is worth it. Accuracy is there if you are a good shooter. It is one very nice rifle and the shround puts it in competition to the better European rifles.

We shoot an Evanix Blizzard and it is one sweet rifle. Yours has more power and a 6 shot magazine compared to a 10 shot mag with the Blizzard. Wouldn't mind having your power for some things. Having the quick follow up shot capability is much nicer than the single shot rifles. I know some say they don't miss so won't need the extra shots. Really nice when you nail one gopher and the others hang around for a bit so you can quickly take another. Not really an option with a single shot rifle.

Evanix has a hit on their hands with the powerful and QUIET AR6.


----------



## JaVaSi

Thanks for your poste.
I read in the internet that this rifle loves heavy pallets, 28 or 32 gr. Is that right ? Do you confirm that ?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Regardless of what some say about "best" pellet, you need to test few to find the most accurate anyway. Airgun barrels are notorious for liking one pellet over the other. Even same barrels on the same guns of the same caliber may not shoot the same pellet the same. Get a chronograph to make sure you don't go supersonic...


----------



## zzyzx

Our Evanix Blizzard really does well with the JSB Exact Jumbo Monster pellets as well as the heavy Eun Jin pellets. For blackbirds I generally shoot JSB Exact 18.1 gr or Crow Magnums. A bit light but not filling past 2700 ppi they work well. Main reason to do this is they are nice and accurate and cost less than the really heavy ones. If I am going after a skunk or larger I will pop in the magazine with the Monsters. Those pellets are most accurate with our rifle at 50 yards with the lighter pellets losing a bit there but still quarter sized groups at that distance. The Monsters are generally nickel sized groups at 50 yards.

The Blizzard is worlds better in fit and finish than the Crosman Marauder I am trying. Much smoother and fits me better. Metal work and wood is nicer with the wood a lot better.(equal to the Air Arms 410 on wood and metal)

All in all a really nice shooting rifle that has enough power to take a coyote if you shoot within its power range. I can regularly shoot blackbirds at 75 yards with it.


----------



## JaVaSi

Well ..... I actually did not had enough time to test my AR6 as it should.
But in the few shots I did, realized who are very irregular. Maybe it's a sight regulation or in the rifle. I have to solve this problem soon because I only have two more weeks to return the product if defective.

I had shot with .28 gr pallets.


----------



## zzyzx

One thing to check might be the baffles in the shroud to see if they are clipping pellets. I don't know if this model has that as a possible problem, just that some do. You might try going on http://www.gatewaytoairguns.com/airguns ... asp?fid=35 which is a good air gun forum. A number of the guys on there have had the AR6 and are very familiar with it. They may be able to give quick help on it.


----------



## JaVaSi

Hi guys !
In fact we can get better results with heavy pellets. Today a got alot of shots with three different weight . But now I have another question for you guys:

How can I make the Trigger lighter ?

Thanks again.


----------



## zzyzx

If you go to the Evanix site you can download the manual in PDF Format. On my computer page 6 tells me how to adjust the trigger. 
Hope that helps.

Another way, after you try this and if you want to massage it just a bit more is to check online with CharlieDaTuna.com and ask him about it. He is a good air rifle tuner and might have some good info on smoothing and tweaking a bit. He did a turbo tune on my Diana Model 48 and it made a world of difference on a good air rifle that was already very good. I didn't understand just how much nicer it could be but the tune job really smoothed out a lot of things.


----------

